# Lol I'm told I'm a troll lol



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So there is an add for a fender twin reverb on Facebook so I asked if it was real or an reissue . So when he said reissue simply said not interested and a bunch are people say I'm a troll lol. It's like I'm not trading my my vintage mesa for a dam reissue . How does this make me a dam troll . Just a bunch of brain dead people whom piss me off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

link?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

That photo fails to show the part of the conversation where you have a fit like a toddler and tell everyone there's no difference between a 65 blackface and a 70s silverface. Or that you claim that you can buy one for $1k.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

i smell soap opera. will it be "as the world turns" or "general hospital"? who knows!!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

How about mixing both together?

"As the Bedpan Rolls"


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

hitting a moving target is like a game. fun fun!!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Sigh... I'm not going to go through this again with you personally because it is not worth the time, but for the benefit of the GC members, I'll fill in the blanks that you so conveniently failed to mention. After learning that the listed amp was a reissue, you said you were no longer interested. I commented off-hand that you'll never find a real '60s blackface for $1000 or less (ie: the price of a '65 RI Twin) unless you get lucky. I actually own a '65 so I'm aware of what they are worth as originals. You responded telling me I was wrong, and when I asked you to prove your point, you replied with a bunch of links to 70s SF Twins for the prices you quoted, but not a single blackface. You also spent quite a large amount of time on that same FB buy/sell group trying to tell a respected trader that his '64 Super Reverb was worth nothing because the speakers had been changed.

Anyway, over and out.

W.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like Iceman and Goose are in this thread too. Lol. Shot down in flames.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

young and the restless


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sambonee said:


> young and the restless


If I didn't know any better I'd think you were trolling


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a troll, but a lack of knowledge on the parts of both parties. One lacks knowledge of amps (as I do) and one lacks knowledge of what makes a troll.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ye olde lol


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Let's do the math:
For commenting about the price of something you have no intention of buying -troll
For using false information to back up your false claims- troll and asshole
For coming here to turn people against said seller using false/misleading info -troll and asshole

So I'd say your just a bit more troll than asshole but it's close


-Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Let's do the math:
> For commenting about the price of something you have no intention of buying -troll
> For using false information to back up your false claims- troll and asshole
> For coming here to turn people against said seller using false/misleading info -troll and asshole
> ...


Rick: You are obviously upset, but is there really any need of this^^^^^? Rather than getting upset, wouldn't it just be better to educate someone and patiently explain why their reasoning is in error? If they don't accept it, we can all just move on, can't we?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Rick: You are obviously upset, but is there really any need of this^^^^^? Rather than getting upset, wouldn't it just be better to educate someone and patiently explain why their reasoning is in error? If they don't accept it, we can all just move on, can't we?


No offense, but you didn't have the pleasure of seeing that entire FB thread. Rick's comment is accurate.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Rick: You are obviously upset, but is there really any need of this^^^^^? Rather than getting upset, wouldn't it just be better to educate someone and patiently explain why their reasoning is in error? If they don't accept it, we can all just move on, can't we?


Rick doesn't get upset. You, on the other hand should just move on.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Looks like Iceman and Goose are in this thread too. Lol. Shot down in flames.


This thread isn't cool enough for those guys.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Rick: You are obviously upset, but is there really any need of this^^^^^? Rather than getting upset, wouldn't it just be better to educate someone and patiently explain why their reasoning is in error? If they don't accept it, we can all just move on, can't we?


Not upset at all. I've got no skin in the game except that someone came to the forum and posted a thread obviously looking for comment. So I commented. 


-Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

And here I thought there was nothing good on tonight.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

capnjim said:


> And here I thought there was nothing good on tonight.
> 
> View attachment 74721


I've lost most of my hair on top and am always joking that I will take hair........any hair but I think I would pass on this^^^^^one.HNG^%$


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Let's do the math:
> For commenting about the price of something you have no intention of buying -troll
> For using false information to back up your false claims- troll and asshole
> For coming here to turn people against said seller using false/misleading info -troll and asshole
> ...


Rick my intention was a trade you prick . But I'm not trading my 40 year old mesa for a god dam reissue now go lie in a dam hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Not upset at all. I've got no skin in the game except that someone came to the forum and posted a thread obviously looking for comment. So I commented.


Yup, I hear you. I've felt the same way a few times. Maybe I'm came across too strong in my post to you, as well.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Rick my intention was a trade you prick . But I'm not trading my 40 year old mesa for a god dam reissue now go lie in a dam hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Self inflicted man. If more than one person says you an ass, it's probably true. 



Steadfastly said:


> Yup, I hear you. I've felt the same way a few times. Maybe I'm came across too strong in my post to you, as well.


Nope, he was spot on..... Good job @Ricktoberfest


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Self inflicted man. If more than one person says you an ass, it's probably true.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he was spot on..... Good job @Ricktoberfest


Respect is earned not handed on a silver plater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Respect is earned not handed on a silver plater
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more, admitting you're wrong and apologizing is usually a good starting point. Verbally assaulting people everytime you get called out on being douchebag, not so much.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> I couldn't agree more, admitting you're wrong and apologizing is usually a good starting point. Verbally assaulting people everytime you get called out on being douchebag, not so much.


How an I wrong I asked some info about an amp and get called a troll . All I was doing was making sure I was getting ripped off. So I'm a bloody troll . So if you ask a sales man about a car that makes you. Troll right . Did I get that right well did i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> How an I wrong I asked some info about an amp and get called a troll . All I was doing was making sure I was getting ripped off. So I'm a bloody troll . So if you ask a sales man about a car that makes you. Troll right . Did I get that right well did i
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm done man, Rick already explained it best. All arguing further is gonna accomplish here is wasting my battery. Enjoy you tantrum.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> How an I wrong I asked some info about an amp and get called a troll . All I was doing was making sure I was getting ripped off. So I'm a bloody troll . So if you ask a sales man about a car that makes you. Troll right . Did I get that right well did i
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you did ask info about the amp. No one is denying that. What Fred and I are specifically calling you out on is how you responded to my original comment on the FB thread, which told you perfectly clear that you would not get a real BF Twin for the kind of price that the reissues sell for (barring a fluke.) In this case the seller was asking $950 for his amp in the ad, which anyone who actually knows the market would understand is what a reissue might be listed at for sale. I did not say you couldn't get an old Twin for that kinda money, but I did state that blackface amps are worth far more than that if you can find one. It was just a simple comment, made off-hand. You then attacked my notion by lumping together the values of any old Twin made before 1995 and trying to prove me "wrong" by sending me me a bunch of links to old Twins priced under 2k. The problem is that your evidence ENTIRELY showed silverface Twins (and some 80s models) which are NOT the same amp as a blackface and are NOT priced in the same market realm. As an aside, no one other than you cares about the fact that you are trying to trade your Boogie amp for the Twin, so you bringing that trade up is hardly relevant; we were talking about the value of the amplifiers as far as what they are worth on the open market. You only brought up the Boogie amp after we called you out on your posts. The fact that you came on GC seeking attention immediately after just shows that it was indeed YOU who blew this whole thing out of proportion.

But hey, what do I know? I just buy and sell guitars for a living, play professionally as well, and also happen to own several vintage Fenders, including my 1965 Twin Reverb. Shrug...

W.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

%h(*&


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

King Loudness said:


> B*ut hey, what do I know? I just buy and sell guitars for a living, play professionally as well, and also happen to own several vintage Fenders, including my 1965 Twin Reverb. *Shrug...
> 
> W.


Yes, but do you have any experience with music gear and how to play?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@King Loudness knows how to play. One day we will jam together and I'll finally get to learn the F#m7 chord!!!! 

I'm gone. Verdict? 
Survey says?........... Werrrrrrrrrrnk!!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

*THESE PRETZELS ARE MAKING ME THIRSTY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a little suspect of anyone that buys and sells stuff on Facebook.^)@# Oh, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have never been on FB! I will never Twitter, Instagram or Face Book ever.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I have never been on FB! I will never Twitter, Instagram or Face Book ever.


Agreed. I've got a few pissy friends who have pissy little arguments on pissy FB all the time - makes for uncomfortable social gatherings when two of them appear at the same place. What a waste of bandwidth it (and pretty much all of social media) is. 

And as this string so eloquently points out. The old saying about remaining quiet and being thought a fool.......................


Oh yea, get off my fricken' lawn. Jeeeeezzzzzzz!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Facebook can be set up to filter out all the BS. My feed is 99% guitars, amps and related gear. Last year I found and sucessfully purchased a 1959 High Power Tweed Twin, a 1963 Blonde Twin, and a 1959 Tweed Deluxe through local Facebook gear groups. At good prices. Facebook can be a tool if you know how to set it up. I will admit that there were times that I almost deleted my account. Due to pissy drama. Until I set things up properly.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

excuse me, this is the CANADIAN forum isnt it ? thank you, have a great day ,after you ! no after you ! your so polite ! no you are !!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I only come here for the drama, the rest is old and boring.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

keithb7 said:


> Facebook can be set up to filter out all the BS. My feed is 99% guitars, amps and related gear. Last year I found and sucessfully purchased a 1959 High Power Tweed Twin, a 1963 Blonde Twin, and a 1959 Tweed Deluxe through local Facebook gear groups. At good prices. Facebook can be a tool if you know how to set it up. I will admit that there were times that I almost deleted my account. Due to pissy drama. Until I set things up properly.


please consider starting a thread on how you did this using Facebook. those are some great finds man!! I'd like to know how to do that. Drama out, - gear in. end of show.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Rick my intention was a trade you prick . But I'm not trading my 40 year old mesa for a god dam reissue now go lie in a dam hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering how you would respond to what I said. I even emojied so you could take it either way
Either own it and laugh or move the needle away from troll. 
I see you chose to balance the math again

Have a good day sir! 


-Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


What can I say, I'm bored at work, trolling the forum gives me something to do. 


-Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Yup, I hear you. I've felt the same way a few times. Maybe I'm came across too strong in my post to you, as well.


Was the owner of the twin trying to talk you in to trading for your boogie? Personally I wouldn't trade a twin ri for a boogie no matter how old it is? But that could be more of how I feel about boogies. Personally I refer to 50's, 60's, 70's fender amps as vintage and 70's boogies as just old.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lola said:


> I have never been on FB! I will never Twitter, Instagram or Face Book ever.


Thats great if your world is small. I've got friends (friends that I actually know and spent time with personally) from around the world and FB is just a good way to keep in touch. Still doesn't negate picking up the phone once in a while though or really long road trips for a visit in person.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Thats great if your world is small. I've got friends (friends that I actually know and spent time with personally) from around the world and FB is just a good way to keep in touch. Still doesn't negate picking up the phone once in a while though or really long road trips for a visit in person.


Signed up many years ago but don't use it. Accepted any friend request so get a few notices if those friends post something but what's with all those reminder posts from 2 or 3 years ago. Drives me crazy so I delete them even before I read them. I do get a few Happy Birthday's on my birthday so that's OK. If you can make it work for you, that's great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Thats great if your world is small. I've got friends (friends that I actually know and spent time with personally) from around the world and FB is just a good way to keep in touch. Still doesn't negate picking up the phone once in a while though or really long road trips for a visit in person.


I prefer email or the phone but I do have an FB account but only use it to keep track of my very large family. (I have over 100 nieces and nephews and have no idea how many cousins).


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2017)

That's pretty much what I use FB for as well. 

When I send a 'friend request', I always message too to say hi or introduce myself.
I've received requests from strangers that don't do this and I delete them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Thats great if your world is small. I've got friends (friends that I actually know and spent time with personally) from around the world and FB is just a good way to keep in touch. Still doesn't negate picking up the phone once in a while though or really long road trips for a visit in person.


My world is small but that's the way I prefer things. I prefer being around those and knowing people whom I trust implicitly!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

As requested by @sambonee 

How To Turn Facebook into Guitarbook.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Rick my intention was a trade you prick . But I'm not trading my 40 year old mesa for a god dam reissue now go lie in a dam hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Why the verbal abuse???


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

The sideways bitch fights seem to be increasing on this forum. Lack of respect for others opinions?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Why the verbal abuse???


Why get called a troll for asking information about an object you are looking at buying . 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

dcole said:


> The sideways bitch fights seem to be increasing on this forum. Lack of respect for others opinions?


Remember the good old days of Harmony Central?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Why get called a troll for asking information about an object you are looking at buying .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You need to consider the fact that no one here would have had any idea you'd been called a troll if you hadn't brought it up yourself.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a quote from the buy and sell page that's in question, take what you will from it...

"Over the last while I've noticed a growing number of comments under ads that are negative in nature or have nothing to do with buying items in the ad. Serious buyers need only comment. No tire kicking.
If you still choose to leave negative comments under people's ads and have nothing constructive to offer your comment will be deleted and you may be removed from the group without notice."


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> This is a quote from the buy and sell page that's in question, take what you will from it...
> 
> "Over the last while I've noticed a growing number of comments under ads that are negative in nature or have nothing to do with buying items in the ad. Serious buyers need only comment. No tire kicking.
> If you still choose to leave negative comments under people's ads and have nothing constructive to offer your comment will be deleted and you may be removed from the group without notice."


My comment had every thing to do about buying. . It did not say if it was an reissue. I am not familiar with fender tube amps so I asked "what year it was, how many watts , what speakers dose it have?" I like a twin they are nice amps but I have an 79 mesa and I wasn't gonna make an offer about a trade until I found out if it was real or a fake( reissue) when I found out it was a reissue I simply said " sorry il have to pass I'm not looking for an reissue " my friend bought his real 71 twin for $900 so seeing an $950 price tag thought it could be real . Do you have a problem with that ??? Do you ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw your post, it was laid out by Will earlier in this thread.
I also saw you ragging in another thread about a amp afterwards.

Keep digging yourself in, I don't care.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I saw your post, it was laid out by Will earlier in this thread.
> I also saw you ragging in another thread about a amp afterwards.
> 
> Keep digging yourself in, I don't care.


Wtf are you talking about . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> My comment had every thing to do about buying. . It did not say if it was an reissue. I am not familiar with fender tube amps so I asked "what year it was, how many watts , what speakers dose it have?" I like a twin they are nice amps but I have an 79 mesa and I wasn't gonna make an offer about a trade until I found out if it was real or a fake( reissue) when I found out it was a reissue I simply said " sorry il have to pass I'm not looking for an reissue " my friend bought his real 71 twin for $900 so seeing an $950 price tag thought it could be real . Do you have a problem with that ??? Do you ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Defend this comment too while you're digging yourself deeper.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Defend this comment too while you're digging yourself deeper.
> 
> View attachment 74993


That's not on here it has nothing to do about this . 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was the post I was referring to Sherlock.

Is that the kind of questions you are posting?
You'll be turfed from that FB page soon enough if you keep it up.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> That's not on here it has nothing to do about this .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Sure does, you started this whole thread bitchin about being call a troll in the very group that screen shot is taken from. If you don't wanna be called out for being a tool stop being a tool. There are a good dozen people from GC that buy/sell/trade gear in that FB group and all of them know that you're an ass. Unfortunately for you I'm not the type that let's shit go very easily. So the way I see it you have two options. You can admit you were being a dick, apologize, stop being a dick and we carry on with life and pretend it didn't happen. Or I can keep calling you out, because I'm bored and have evidence of you being a knob and it makes me smile to watch assholes feel uncomfortable when they get called out. 

Cheers


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> That was the post I was referring to Sherlock.
> 
> Is that the kind of questions you are posting?
> You'll be turfed from that FB page soon enough if you keep it up.


Someone wanted too much for a modded amp . Take your for example . If you buy an let's say 57 bellair and you restromod it making it look restored but you add different seats a CD player new stuff that the car didn't have back when it was new . That now makes the car "less valuable" than if it was properly restored or fixed . The same goes for vintage musical instruments 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Someone wanted too much for a modded amp . Take your for example . If you buy an let's say 57 bellair and you restromod it making it look restored but you add different seats a CD player new stuff that the car didn't have back when it was new . That now makes the car "less valuable" than if it was properly restored or fixed . The same goes for vintage musical instruments
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You wanted to much for that piece of shit Mesa, nobody commented on that.....so return the favor and mind your own fuckin business if you don't want to buy it and just carry on. There are rules here against commenting on prices in FS ads for a reason.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So now your an authority on the subject? I thought that you were "just asking questions"?

Bottom line, if you aren't interested in an item, STFU.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> You wanted to much for that piece of shit Mesa, nobody commented on that.....so return the favor and mind your own fuckin business if you don't want to buy it and just carry on. There are rules here against commenting on prices in FS ads for a reason.


Do you know how much these Mesa boogies are going for . Do you look them up 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> Remember the good old days of Harmony Central?


I was never on the Harmony Central forums. This forum is the only guitar forum I have been on. Was it pretty bad?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Do you know how much these Mesa boogies are going for . Do you look them up
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That's not the point dumbass, it ain't worth shit to me because I'm not interested in it. The point is if you don't want to buy it shut your pie hole and mind your own business.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Vintage 1979 Mesa Boogie Mark 2 II A 7980 Combo Amplifier *Rare Cream* SERVICED see $2700 and mines the 100watt with the 15" 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Vintage 1979 Mesa Boogie Mark 2 II A 7980 Combo Amplifier *Rare Cream* SERVICED see $2700 and mines the 100watt with the 15"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Some pretty knowledgeable people seemed to think you're optimistic. But what do I know...

79 mesa mark2a worth.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Some pretty knowledgeable people seemed to think you're optimistic. But what do I know...
> 
> 79 mesa mark2a worth.


You do your research and you learn about stuff . It's how life works princess 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> You do your research and you learn about stuff . It's how life works princess
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Out of all the parts of this thread, you choose to defend the value of your amp.....which was totally not the topic. That right there will tell most people everything they need to know about you. At this point you're just winning the argument for me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> You do your research and you learn about stuff . It's how life works princess
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You've been trolling within this thread, ffs.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> You've been trolling within this thread, ffs.


You've been pissing me off you can troll your own thread . If you dislike take it down. Or leave 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> You've been pissing me off you can troll your own thread . If you dislike take it down. Or leave
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


If stating facts are pissing you off, maybe you should exit.


----------

